# 2006 Dodge Dually SQ Install



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

This is the SQ install from my 2006 Dodge...










This is my install book...


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## MuTT (Apr 4, 2007)

WoW !...and thank you for posting this.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

rick, you are a very sick man 

NICE!!

Glad you are not in rookie my friend.

Hope to see you soon!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

AWESOME truck, Rick.
Great that you posted over here.

Jorge.


----------



## 6APPEAL (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Rick, I still need to catch up with you sometime to hear that thing. Looking to do some changes in the system in my truck. New head unit, new speakers, possibly new speaker locations. Just need to bounce some ideas off of someone not in my usual click.
John


----------



## sheaunien (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice equipments and install.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Does that 15 have enough airspace?

Good work.


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

bassfromspace said:


> Does that 15 have enough airspace?
> 
> Good work.


It has about 1.25... 

It sounds alright.


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice, like the choice of vehicle as well


----------



## ViperVin (Mar 15, 2008)

wow, sick install


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

amazing...no relation to Doug Sellers in San Antonio, Tx?

its a rare name here


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

You're running all those amps and all you have for a ground to the body from the battery is a 16 gauge wire?


----------



## tommyd (Nov 7, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> You're running all those amps and all you have for a ground to the body from the battery is a 16 gauge wire?


I'm guessing that was the factory ground.


----------



## guitarman (Aug 18, 2007)

Amazing install and attention to detail!

I have a 2007 Dodge Ram QC Hemi and I have a few questions:

1) How did you completely deaden the dors? The interior panels use large hooks that fit through holes in the inner door. Did you put accumat over the holes and find some other way to attach the panels?

2) Given the level of fabrication and attention to detal, why did you not get one of the NAV bezels which has a double din opening instead of using the base level bezel that has the funky shape that only fits the stock 60 Watt crap? Everything else looks amazing, that just looks out of place given everything else.


----------



## dragons_ghost (Feb 15, 2008)

wow, attention to detail is amazing. i want to go and pull out all of my interior and redo the wire after looking at that.

dg


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

kimokalihi said:


> You're running all those amps and all you have for a ground to the body from the battery is a 16 gauge wire?


It was upgraded you can see it in other pics and was pointed out in the install speech.




guitarman said:


> Amazing install and attention to detail!
> 
> I have a 2007 Dodge Ram QC Hemi and I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


The right way would have been to just build off of the factory piece you really wouldn't have to spend the money one the nav bezel.

I didn't want to mold anything into the dash because the F#1 radio was (and did) coming out after the '07 season to go in a new build and I didn't know what deck (most likely double din) was going in the truck.

The truck was built start to finish in 10 days over my spring break last year (2007) before SBN.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Wholy feck 10 days!!! Rick as per teh HAT forum, just awesome!
How many of us DIY'rs reckon they could pull that off, to that level & still take that many photos, all in just 10 days... I know I couldn't.
Well done bud. The trophy's speak for themselves too.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow all that in ten days! Just goes to show you what a little planning, experience, and the right equipment can do for you!

Nice job!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

and alot of crystal meth!! j/k


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

BigRed said:


> and alot of crystal meth!! j/k


No Crystal on this build... CRACK BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

crack?? nah....no way.....you would've sold your equipment by now. The later in the night, the cheaper the equipment becomes  lol


----------



## Bryce (Apr 6, 2008)

That install is amazing, I love the attention to sound deadening...l


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Guys!


----------



## Remo (Oct 25, 2007)

Amazing. I love looking at such professional projects and aspiring to install something half as well! Excellent work!


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

i'm going to rebuild / reuse parts of this install over the next month and will have it finished by my show Deep South Nationals in june. althought it will not compete at dsn.

so be on the look out for updates


----------



## quest51210 (Dec 27, 2007)

BigRed said:


> crack?? nah....no way.....you would've sold your equipment by now. The later in the night, the cheaper the equipment becomes  lol


BigGrape speaks the truth


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

Dodge Duallys are gay! Get a real truck!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I agree audionutz  You ready to sell that "gay" processor you got? J/K


----------



## audionutz (Dec 22, 2005)

LOL I was ready to before the show....but after some JBL pixie dust got sprinkled on it, it's a whole new day in the Big Meat


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

audionutz said:


> Dodge Duallys are gay! Get a real truck!


Word on the street is that you are having your truck painted like a rainbow for finals... thats cool if you in to that.


----------



## pyropoptrt (Jun 11, 2006)

Rick you're just mad that my GTI at stock height is still lower than your blue truck


----------



## txbonds (Mar 10, 2008)

Did you find that packing the space in the inner frame with poly fill provided any noticible benefit over just the dampning matt? Just curious as I've never seen that done before, but seems like an additional way to stop wind noise and provide insulation.


----------



## uptown4784 (Dec 6, 2006)

wow I wish I had something like that =(


----------



## Rick Sellers (Sep 18, 2007)

txbonds said:


> Did you find that packing the space in the inner frame with poly fill provided any noticible benefit over just the dampning matt? Just curious as I've never seen that done before, but seems like an additional way to stop wind noise and provide insulation.


The poly-fill made a huge difference in the road noise. I was very pleased with the results.


----------

